# Site updates and Mobile App Changes Today



## Janet H (Jan 21, 2016)

Over the next couple of days we are going to be making some changes to the site to improve security and stability and you may see some slow page loads as systems update. App users in particular may have trouble connecting until service providers and app installations update. There are some things you can do if your app is acting up to help improve connections.

Clear your devices cache
Uninstall the app
Cycle your device off and then on
Reload the app

If this is unsuccessful, waiting a few hours and then repeating the process may be all that's needed. In the interim, this site has a simple mobile version that is quite nice - no app needed. All you need to do is navigate to the site on a regular browser and the mobile view should open.

We understand that not being able to log in through usual means causes frustration but we take site security seriously and these are needed updates. Thanks in advance for your patience.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for letting us know, Janet. I appreciate your diligence


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 25, 2016)

Are these updates causing issues with posting/seeing photos? I've had trouble seeing photos from other members at times, and now with my latest today's dinner post my own photos are not displaying.


----------

